

Ask HN: What are your networking strategies? - maria87do

I am wondering how one can make it into the &quot;inner circle&quot; of business people when coming from sort of nowhere?<p>How do you meet influencers and befriend them?
Do you use online (linked in etc.) or offline means of connecting to other people?
Are you member of business &#x2F; country &#x2F; service clubs such like Rotary, IACWorldwide, Aspen etc.
Any hints?
======
sjs382
I don't have a strategy, because I don't have a straightforward goal. Define
your goal before working on a strategy.

"Making it into the inner circle" for me, would be more of a means than an
end. What's the end?

